# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Aus therapiert ???

## Maik75

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und leider ist mein Vater auch einer der vielen an PK erkrankten Männer in Deutschland. Mein Vater hat nunmehr seit *ca. 8 Jahren* diese Krankheit und ist auch bei einer unserer Meinung nach sehr fähigen Onkologin in Behandlung. Fr. Dr. Reis in Troisdorf, falls einem das was sagt.Der PK hat gestreut und ist nun auch in den Knochen gelandet. Seitdem hat mein Vater schwer abgebaut und sitzt quasi im Rollstuhl ( wenn er denn sitzen kann). Zur zeit befindet er sich noch in einer Chemotherapie die aber wohl abgesetzt wird da sie wohl nicht anschlägt. Am 21.03.13 sollen die Blutwerte noch einmal überprüft werden und wird die Entscheidung wohl fallen.Hormontherapie, Bestrahlungen und eine frühere Chemotherapie ist bereits gelaufen. Gleichzeitig empfiehlt unsere Onkologin Kontakt mit der Palliativmedizin aufzunehmen. *Mein Vater ist 58 Jahre alt, liegt und döst fast den ganzen Tag, redet so gut wie gar nicht mehr und isst sehr schlecht.* Seine Schmerzen hat er laut eigenen Angaben mit Morphium im Griff. Gilt mein Vater damit als austherpiert ? Ich kenne meinen Vater eigentlich als ein fleißigen unternehmungslustigen Menschen und ihn so zu sehen ist für mich,  wie für jeden Angehörigen nicht leicht.Ich denke mein Vater hat sich nun aufgegeben. Das irgendwann das Ende naht darauf konnte ich mich schon seit Jahren vorbereiten, nur hoffe ich für meinen Vater das er nicht zu lange so leiden muss. Weiss einer wie lange durchschnittlich eine Palliativbehandlung dauert? Grüsse Maik75

----------


## Diogenes_57

Liebe(r) Maik,

ich bin kein Arzt und kenn mich nicht aus.  Wahrscheinlich kann aus naheliegenden Gründen keiner hier Deine Fragen  sinnvoll beantworten. Nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, ist Dein Vater  austherapiert. 

Ich bin übrigens auch austherapiert, was  Heilungsmöglichkeit betrifft. Als eventuell zurück kommender chronischer  Patient habe ich aber vielleicht noch einen ähnlichen Lebensweg vor  mir, wie Dein Vater ihn hatte. Heute bespreche ich schon mal hin und wieder Deine  jetzige Situation mit meiner Frau. Meine Kinder sind noch zu jung. 

Ich weiß, dass es mir in der Situation Deines Vaters so gut wie möglich gehen wird. Deinem Vater wünsche ich das auch. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange dieses Sterben dann dauert. Durchschnittswerte sind dann nicht mehr wichtig. 

Viele Grüße, D.

----------


## Urologe

Was hatte er denn überhaupt an Therapien, eine tabellarische Aufstellung mit PSA und Testosteron wäre wünschenswert.
(Unter ganz bestimmten Umständen wäre sogar zu überlegen, hochdosiert Testosteron zu geben ....)

----------


## Maik75

Also an Therapien hat er im Laufe der Jahre einiges durch.
Einnahme von weiblichen Hormonen in Tablettenform, 3-monats depotspritze, Bestrahlung an der Prostata und LWS, Chemotherapie. Metastasen in der Lunge, im Bauchraum und in den Knochen. Leider kann ich genaue PSA und Testosteron werte nicht nennen, weil mein Vater nicht drüber reden möchte. Es ist schon komisch als ich noch klein war hat er mich dazu erzogen mit Problemen zu Ihm zu kommen und jetzt rückt er selber nicht mit der Sprache raus. Meine Mutter ist zwar immer bei den Untersuchungen mit dabei kann sich diese Werte aber nicht merken, da sie selber auch psychisch angeschlagen ist. Ich selber wohne ca. 1 Stunde Autofahrt entfernt. Mein Vater ist auch soweit das gesagt hat das er keine weitere Therapie mehr möchte und ich denke das man diesen Wunsch schweren Herzens auch erfüllen sollte. Mich zerreist das Gefühl nicht zu wissen wie lange er noch so leiden muss. Im Sommer kommen meine Kinder in die Schule....wird Ihr geliebter Opa das noch mitbekommen??

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Maik, Dein Wunsch ist sicher nachvollziehbar. Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass Niemand aus der Distanz eine persönliche Lebenserwartung für Deinen Vater angeben kann. Selbst wenn ein "Durchschnittswert" aufgrund der Krankheit angegeben kann, hilft er im Einzelfall wenig. Am besten dürften die Ärzte vor Ort eine Einschätzung machen können. Außer ein Wissen über den Krankheitszustand gehört sicher auch die körperliche Gesamtkonstitution dazu. Sonst hat er sich ja wohl mit dem Sterben abgefunden. 

Ich wünsch Euch auf dem Weg alles Gute, D.

----------


## Maik75

Ja, da hast du sicher Recht, mittlerweile denke ich auch nicht mehr das eine Prognose das Gefühl der Hilflosigkeit  beheben kann. Mein Vater hat gestern wieder Erbrochen, obwohl er kaum was isst. Am Do hätte er eine Knochenaufbaubehandlung, jedoch ob er diese machen will ist noch fraglich. Wenn nicht hat er sich selbst komplett aufgegeben. Jetzt hat halt ein Weg angefangen den wir alle irgendwann gehen müssen. Mal abwarten was die Palliativmediziner sagen.

LG
Maik

----------

